# [SPOILERS REQUEST] Can Anyone Provide A Synopsis of Dragonlance post-Summer Flame?



## AFGNCAAP (Jan 29, 2004)

After reading the Dragonlance campaign thread in General Discussion, I'm curious about something:

What happened after the events covered in Dragons of Summer Flame?  I know that the end of DoSF heralded another major change in Krynn (loss of the gods & conventional Krynnish magic).  Also, from what pits & pieces I've gathered, there's another Majere descendant running around (not sure if she's Palin's niece, daughter, granddaughter, or what), though I've not sure how much time has passed since DoSF.

I'd appreciate any info you could provide.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 29, 2004)

Not 100% sure about everything that happened between DoFS and the WoS, but I can say Palin found a way to tap into sorcery, with Goldmoon finding mysticism. That being said, I don't know much else other than Riverwind moved through time to help save Balioff before it was attacked by one of the Dragon Overlords and his daughters helps. Other than that and the stuff in WoS I have no clue about stuff in the 5th age.


----------



## Alzrius (Jan 30, 2004)

There were several events that happened between the Chaos War and the War of Souls. I'll just summarize them (what I can recall), since I can't list exactly what novels/game products they happen in. Forgive the lack of dates, but I don't like giving years if I'm not totally sure.

One good thing to read after DoSF is the Dragons of a New Age trilogy by Jean Rabe.

Right as the Chaos War occurs, a regiment of draconians manages to find eggs containing female draconians, allowing their race to propogate.

The elves of Silvanesti manage to raise a magical shield around their nation, so no one can enter or leave the country.

Less than two years after the Chaos War, new dragons begin to appear on Ansalon from an unknown source. These dragons are larger than any previously known. One of the first ones to appear, a red named Malystryx, razes Kendermore to the ground, and teaches the kender the meaning of fear, resulting in the first afflicted kender. Riverwind and his two daughters move out to help evacuate the kender en masse. Riverwind and one of his daughters die in the process, managing to kill a dragon egg laid by Malys.

The Knights of Takhisis are reorganized by a former cleric of Takhisis, Mirielle Abrena. Sara Dunstan, adopted mother of Steel Brightblade, tries to infiltrate the Knights to find out whats going on, and is discovered. Besting Abrena in combat, she escapes, and decides to found a new order, one that isn't devoted to goodness or evil, but simple justice. Thus is the Legion of Steel formed.

Around 7 S.C. (Second Cataclysm) Goldmoon discovers the power of the heart, that is, mysticism, and founds the Citadel of Light at the base of a magical phenomenon called the Silver Stair.

Malys discovers that she can kill other dragons and take their innate magic, growing larger and stronger as she does so. Soon other dragons discover the process, and dragons begin killing each other in the Dragon Purge. Malys calls for an end to the Purge years later, and the dragons of Krynn can be measured in dozens rather than hundreds now. Malys and several of the other strongest dragons claim large tracts of Ansalon, and using the skulls of slain dragons to create powerful totems, alter the landscape to their liking.

An ogre from the ogre nation of Blode, having grown up believing in fictitious legends of ancient ogre titans, receives a mysteriosu vision, telling him to bring back the ogre titans. Using a necromantic ritual involving slain elves, this ogre is able to transform himself and others of his choice into new forms, brimming with intelligence, might, and magical power. Despite the ritual being only temporary (and finding a way to sustain it with a periodically-used lesser version of the ritual), the new ogre titans quickly become the aristocracy of Blode, mobilizing the nation.

Palin Majere manages, with the help of the elusive Shadow Sorcerer and the Master of the Tower, to find the new magic, called wild sorcery. He eventually manages to refine the process and sets up an academy for it in Solace after dissolving the old orders of high sorcery.

Goldmoon, seeing the growing power and evil of the dragon overlords, calls for a band of heroes to oppose them. The Heroes of the Heart manage to deal a powerful blow to Malystryx, thwarting her attempt to drain the magic of several ancient, powerful artifacts and become a god. Khellendros, aka Skie, Kitiara's dragon, now a powerful dragon overlord, tries to use the artifacts to travel the planes and find Kitiara's soul. Unable to find it, he returns to Krynn, distraught.

Morham Targonne manages to assassinate Mirielle Abrena. He moves the base of the Knighthood, renaming them the Knights of Neraka.

The War of Souls begins.


----------

